# I took Imodium, now constipated?



## pretendworld37 (Jun 28, 2009)

I took one Imodium tablet (first time ever taking them) on Wednesday morning because I had diarrhea. It's now Saturday morning and I cannot seem to poop. I've done only very small amounts since then and sorry to be so graphic, but I can feel it building up inside. I know because I get horrible cramping and sometimes wind pain whenever this happens. I AM prone to constipation and get this way regularly, but never to the extent that I am now. How can I fix this up? I don't want to take laxatives.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This usually sorts itself out in a day or two.You could try fruits or juice with sorbitol in them (but they tend to also increase gas). apples, pears, plums/prunes, peaches, cherries. You want want these uncooked.Unfortunately often with IBS if it is just a short bout of diarrhea (unlike a GI infection that will give you diarrhea for days on end) it often becomes most effective only after the short bout is over. It does last for about half a day or so and usually takes 30 minutes or so to get started, so you can end up over-constipated if it is mostly working after the episode is past rather than being immediately working right when you need it and leaving the body quickly.


----------

